# Burnt on sugar



## Snert912 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi there!
New to this group. My husband was making hummingbird food. So he forgot that the pot was boiling for two hours with 4 cups of sugar and 6 cups of water. I'm thinking my stainless steel pot is ruined but looking for ideas to possibly save it.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2022)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking.

Have you tried soaking the pot in warm water? Did the sugar come off? Is the pot at all warped from this? It may be salvageable, so don't give up yet.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 19, 2022)

Wow, what an intro and we're all pretty much thinking "oh gads, been there, done that!" 

Welcome to DC, * Snert912*!

You are bound to get a few good answers.  Hope at least one works for you!

Think it depends on the depth of the burnt sugar and is it entirely hard/dry?

I would fill to the edge of burnt with warm water (maybe even reheat on the stove) add a lot of baking soda.  Let soak for several hours.  See if this makes a change of any sort.   If yes, then a combination of soaking (you can do that part) and scrubbing (hubby can do that part) 

Welcome again and good luck!

edit:
2nd thought, freeze and tap? see if that snaps some off?


----------



## Snert912 (Jul 19, 2022)

He tried soaking with Dawn dish soap and scrubbing with steel wool. I thought I would try lemon juice and baking soda after soaking in hot water.


----------



## Snert912 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2022)

Snert912 said:


> He tried soaking with Dawn dish soap and scrubbing with steel wool. I thought I would try lemon juice and baking soda after soaking in hot water.



How long did he soak it?

I agree with using baking soda, but don't mix it with an acid like lemon juice or vinegar. That will make the baking soda react with the acid and bubble as it goes through a chemical reaction that uses up the baking soda.

When I have burnt on stuff in a pot that won't scrub off easily, I put the pot on the stove with water and LOTS of baking soda. Then I bring it to a boil and turn it off. I let it sit for many hours, often overnight. Try scrubbing after that. See if it is starting to work, you may have to do the whole process a few times.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 19, 2022)

OMG... you didn't mention that it boiled over and burnt on the exterior as well! 

Well, I guess I'm just lazy..  I think I would chuck it - or at least relegate it to the basement/garage/shed til one day, in the far, far future, I thought maybe I might be able to do something with it.

Planter for mint so it doesn't take over your garden?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2022)

Oh my, I didn't see that picture before my previous post.

I would fill a basin with really hot water, dump a half a cup or more of baking soda in it and give it a stir. Then put the whole pot in the water.


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 19, 2022)

look for a product:
"Carbon Off"


spray on, let sit, stuff just rinses off.
recommendation:  do it outside, don't get it on you or clothing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi, *Snert*! Welcome to DC! If you can't get the pot clean, you might want to think of getting a new...husband.   I'm just kidding! I hope one of the above suggestions works for you.

Also, the husband needs to get the solution right for the hummingbird nectar. It's one part sugar to four parts water. The formula above is more like a syrup, rather than a nectar. Also, you don't need to boil the water long - in fact, it doesn't even need to be boiled! You just need to make sure that the water (one quart/4 cups) is hot enough to dissolve the sugar (1 cup) completely. I have a glass topped range - I hate to clean the top! I bring six cups of water to a boil, pull the pan off the stove top, then mix in 1 1/2 cups sugar, stirring with a whisk until the sugar is completely dissolved. I keep what I'm not using that day in old, clean ice tea bottles - which I bought mostly to have 20-ounce bottles on hand for nectar. It's safe to keep it in the fridge for up to two weeks, so what I make in one batch works for me for a couple of clean-and-feed rounds.


----------



## Snert912 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi!
Yes....normally he only let's it boil for a very short time but he got side tracked this time. The birds do love the nectar that he is making.  We have three at home at I have two at my office.  He's upset about the pan mainly because it's one of our favorites and it's a nice heavy one.  I'm determined to try to fix it. I've been soaking it in hot water with baking soda for about 5 hours now. I keep replacing the water as it cools down.  It seems to be helping a little bit. Maybe I will try oven cleaner.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 19, 2022)

*CG* has the right of it.  Feeding the hummingbirds too strong a solution is not good for them.  I didn't even look at your recipe, just the pot! LOL 

I know this probably goes against the grain, and I hate to do it, but there has been occasions where I've used a dull knife to scratch at it. Sometimes once it get started, it is easier.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 19, 2022)

Snert912 said:


> Hi!
> Yes....normally he only let's it boil for a very short time but he got side tracked this time. The birds do love the nectar that he is making.  We have three at home at I have two at my office.  He's upset about the pan mainly because it's one of our favorites and it's a nice heavy one.  I'm determined to try to fix it. I've been soaking it in hot water with baking soda for about 5 hours now. I keep replacing the water as it cools down.  It seems to be helping a little bit. Maybe I will try oven cleaner.



Is it a stainless steel pan?  If so, you might give a try to spraying it heavily with Easy-Off oven cleaner, then placing it in a plastic bag to seal in the cleaner.  Let it set overnight.  No peeking.

I have had great success with this process on pans I've purchased at yard sales, etc. that were heavily coated with cooked-on crud.

It's worth a try.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 19, 2022)

Snert912 said:


> ...The birds do love the nectar that he is making...


I'm sure the birds do love it! I would like four or five Mounds bars a day, too, but too much sugar is bad for both human and hummer. A higher sugar-to-water ratio can lead to faster bacterial growth that could harm the little birds. Also, too much sugar messes with their system. From a CA chapter of the Audubon Society: too much sugar can harm the liver and kidneys of hummingbirds. If you want to read the entire page, just click on the blue/underline link.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 19, 2022)

Welcome to the forum!  

Another idea, besides the oven cleaner and carbon off, is this - do you have a self-cleaning oven?  If so, put the pot in, and run it through the cycle - the sugar should turn to ash, more or less.   

Once you get the coating off, whatever means you use, try some  Barkeeper's Friend to polish it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 20, 2022)

Goodness, look at all these answers! 

I would _neve_r of thought of oven cleaner, nor the self-clean. Never heard of carbon off, have to remember that one.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 20, 2022)

Sinple method: place pot in large, plastic trash bag, outside, or in garage.   Place a glass bowl with a cup of amonia into bag and close.  Let sit over night.  Burnt sugar should wipe right off with paper towels.  Polish with Barkeeper's Friend.

Seeeeya;; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

